# 

## Ola_Gdańsk

Witam wszystko. Jest to mój pierwszy wątek na forum.  Chcemy wraz z mężem sprzedać mieszkanie w bloku i zamieszkać w domku. Zupełnie nie znamy się budowie więc musimy powierzyć to firmie. I tu proszę o radę.  Chcemy domek parterowy z użytkowym poddaszem około 100m. Planujemy wizyty w kilku firmach, które zajmują się budową domów prefabrykowanych z keramzytu i proszę o radę co tak naprawdę powinnam wiedzieć lub o co się zapytać przed wizytą?  Może znajdzie się ktoś kto już współpracował np z firmą Abakon? Każda informacja lub rada bedzie dla mnie bardzo cenna.

----------


## dez

Ajajaj no i klapa, naprawdę trzeba było się bardziej postarać i zrobić lepszą reklamę. Jak już się nie chce płacić za reklamę na forum to warto się przyłożyć i zrobić jakieś bardziej wiarygodne konto do peanowania swojej firmy. Firma ze śląska,  nick sugerując że piszesz z Gdańska gdzie owej firmy nie ma, słabe.

----------


## Ola_Gdańsk

Dez.  Głównie zastanawiam się nad firmą Abakon ale rozważamy też inne choć jest ich mało. Tak mieszkam w Gdańsku i faktycznie może szału nie ma ale jakoś nie wymyśliłam lepszego loginu. 
Ja nie potrzebuję pomocy przy wyborze firmy, która zbuduje nasz domek. Ja proszę o radę o co można zapytać, co jest ważne i na co zwrócić uwagę. Niestety budową domu to ogromne pieniądze jak dla nas i nie chcę  dac się naciągnąć bo ktoś z firmy zorientuje się że jestem zieloni w temacie budowy.

Sami śledzimy dzienniki budowy innych użytkowników i już zaczynam się trochę orientować w niektórych kwestiach. Chociaż temat ogrzewania domu będzie chyba najtrudniejszy.

----------


## Arturo72

> Niestety budową domu to ogromne pieniądze jak dla nas i nie chcę  dac się naciągnąć bo ktoś z firmy zorientuje się że jestem zieloni w temacie budowy.


Zatem firma Abakon myślała podobnie,że jestem "zielony" w temacie budowy i rzuciła mi kosztorys na 340tys.zł do stanu deweloperskiego a fizycznie wyszło mnie jak zamieszkałem 320tys.zł i to z zieleniną wokół domu...
I chyba już rozumiesz ? Że +100tys.zł czeka Cię dopłaty z Abakonem ?

Oczywiście będę droższy niż 20gr za post za nie upublicznianie tej oferty jaką otrzymałem od Abakon w odpowiedzi na zapytanie...

----------


## Ola_Gdańsk

Arturo72. Na targach w Gdańsku pan z firmy Abakon zapewniał, że ja kupuje działkę uzbrojona, daje im 300 tyś zł netto dot domu parterowego o pow 100 m2 A oni zajmują się cała resztą i bez żadnych dopłat oddają mi dom gorowy do zamieszkania. Poprosiłam o ofertę na maila ale jeszcze czekam na odpowiedź.

----------


## Ola_Gdańsk

Już gdzieś na forum doczytałam,  że jak działka nie jest całkowicie równa to dochodzą dodatkowe koszty :sad:

----------


## Arturo72

> Arturo72. Na targach w Gdańsku pan z firmy Abakon zapewniał, że ja kupuje działkę uzbrojona, daje im 300 tyś zł netto dot domu parterowego o pow 100 m2 A oni zajmują się cała resztą i bez żadnych dopłat oddają mi dom gorowy do zamieszkania. Poprosiłam o ofertę na maila ale jeszcze czekam na odpowiedź.


Mój 118m2 pow.uzytkowej technologią murowana,bardzo dobrze izolowany jak na tamte czasy wyniósł 320tys.zl brutto,wyposażony i umeblowany czyli do wprowadzenia się. 
300tys.zl netto za 100m2 to bardzo dużo i jeszcze do tego podatek i wyposażenie czyli +100tys.zl.
I to by się zgadzało bo dostałem od nich ofertę na 340tys.zl za mój za deweloperski.

----------


## ciężkiprzypadek

Olu jesteśmy również na etapie rozmów z Abakonem, (projekt indywidualny)  oddział Kraków. 
Mam nadzieję, że  te rozmowy zakończą  się budową naszego domku.
Jak chcesz to napisz do mnie a przekażę Ci kilka naszych spostrzeżeń.
Co do działki to masz rację, musi być w miarę równa.

----------


## Arturo72

> Olu jesteśmy również na etapie rozmów z Abakonem, (projekt indywidualny)  oddział Kraków. 
> Mam nadzieję, że  te rozmowy zakończą  się budową naszego domku.
> Jak chcesz to napisz do mnie a przekażę Ci kilka naszych spostrzeżeń.
> Co do działki to masz rację, musi być w miarę równa.


Jak kasa nie ma znaczenia to warto   :smile:

----------


## ciężkiprzypadek

> Jak kasa nie ma znaczenia to warto


Kasa jest podobna a czas, stress, zdrowie zaoszczędzone i to jest ważniejsze niż wszystkie pieniądze świata.

Co to jest 50 000zł , choćby nawet 100 000...to co to jest w skali naszego życia .//

Domy powinni budować ludzie co mają pieniądze, mogą być większe lub mniejsze ale mają kasę, wtedy budują  domy na jakie ich stać. 
A nie postaw się, zastaw się na pokaz, aby innym kłuło w oczy a potem płakać, że za drogie te budowy, że zdzierstwo, bo on np. wybuduje taki dom o 100 000 taniej samemu przez 1,5 -5 lat.
Tylko nikt nie liczy tego, że strata czasu, to też strata kasy.

Nikt nikomu nic każe, dlatego firmy które budują kompleksowo  domy są potrzebne na rynku, ale nie każdemu muszą pasować.

W naszym przypadku to jest dobre rozwiązanie, bo jesteśmy zieloni ...no może jasnozieloni , jeżeli chodzi o budowę i nie mamy czasu pilnować i ganiać każdego wykonawcy.
Kasy jest tyle ile potrzeba na  mały domek a jak będzie potrzeba to możemy się wesprzeć małym kredytem lub sprzedażą działek.

Jeszcze jedno, nie chciałam nikogo urazić..szczególnie tych co sami wybudowali domy w krótkim czasie. Bo różni są ludzie i sytuacje z jakim muszą się mierzyć.
Podziwiamy ich bardzo za wiedzę i pracę :smile:  i może jakbyśmy byli też tak obeznani z tematem budowalibyśmy sami ...kto to wie...

----------


## Ola_Gdańsk

Ciężkiprzypadek. U nas dosłownie to samo. Jakieś marzenia o własnym domku są a wiedza o budowie zerowa.  Niestety realia w naszym kraju są takie a nie inne i niestety przy budowie domu czy to zleconej pracownikom czy samodzielnej  jest dużo do roboty i pilnowania. Jako, że się nie znam to chce to powierzyć firmie ale tu też trzeba mieć jakieś obeznanie bo nikt nie chce być oszukany lub naciągnięte na dodatkowe koszty. Jak możesz to daj maila do siebie to wymienimy się spostrzeżeniami. 

Również wielki szacunek dla tych co zbudowali sami dom.

----------


## ciężkiprzypadek

> Ciężkiprzypadek. U nas dosłownie to samo. Jakieś marzenia o własnym domku są a wiedza o budowie zerowa.  Niestety realia w naszym kraju są takie a nie inne i niestety przy budowie domu czy to zleconej pracownikom czy samodzielnej  jest dużo do roboty i pilnowania. Jako, że się nie znam to chce to powierzyć firmie ale tu też trzeba mieć jakieś obeznanie bo nikt nie chce być oszukany lub naciągnięte na dodatkowe koszty. Jak możesz to daj maila do siebie to wymienimy się spostrzeżeniami. 
> 
> Również wielki szacunek dla tych co zbudowali sami dom.


Wysłałam Ci namiar na mnie na pw :smile:

----------


## Bertha

Firmie zlecasz, jest kierbud lecz we własnym interesie dobrze byście mieli swojego inspektora nadzoru (IN).  Nie papierowego, lecz bywającego na budowie z doskoku i koniecznie podczas newralgicznych etapów.  Na spokojny sen nie ma ceny.  W razie wątpliwości macie kogo spytać lub IN dba aby wątpliwości nie zdażyły wam wykiełkować gdyż był, widział i gwarantuje że jest dobrze.   Widziałem obiekty zdalnie zbudowane, w jednym np. podczas adaptacji piwnicy na domowe fitnes wyszła wilgoć na ścianach.  Trzy ekipy z tym walczyły, z kopaniem odwodnienia wokół budynku włącznie  i nie wiem czy dobrze sie skończyło.  
A wystarczyło dopilnowac podczas budowy...

----------


## Ola_Gdańsk

Hertha dziękuję za radę. Bardzo cenna

----------


## Ola_Gdańsk

Bertha  miało być

----------


## Briksdal

Wnioski do wyciągnięcia samemu. Projekt indywidualny w ceramice został wysłany no wyceny, która otrzymaliśmy dość szybko, ale okazało się że zmienili bez słowa wyjaśnienia technologie na prefabrykowany keramzyt. Wzbudziło to nasze podejrzenia, ale mimo wszystko zdecydowaliśmy się na spotkanie, do którego Pan nas bardzo mocno zachęcał. Niestety nie potrafili zrozumiec ze interesuje nas technologia tradycyjna lecz oczekiwanej wyceny nie otrzymaliśmy. Próbowali jeszcze kilkakrotnie namówić nas na keramzytu. Nasze drogi się rozeszły. 

Nauczka. Nie warto zlecać kompleksowej budowy jedne firmie bez dogłębnie przestudiowanego projektu. Jakakolwiek zmiana np. lepsze okna, dachówka, kocioł nie będą już oferowane w tak dobrych cenach a wyborów mnóstwo.

----------


## ciężkiprzypadek

Nie rozumiem Briksdal ...o jakiej firmie napisałeś?

----------


## Briksdal

Wątek dotyczy Abakonu.

----------


## Arturo72

> Wątek dotyczy Abakonu.


Ale Abakon to nie firma budowlana ale firma oferująca konkretna technologię czyli prefabrykaty z keramzytu   :big grin:

----------


## APZ

Cześć, koniecznie musisz mieć inspektora nadzoru, jeżeli chcesz się wybudować bez poznawania szczegółów. W innym wypadku do dokonania prawidłowego wyboru będziesz musiała znać różnice czyli czytać i robić doktoraty w tych tematach. Druga sprawa dopilnowanie. Choćby firma zarabiała na twoim domie 200 tyś nie ma pewności że przyjadą najlepsi fachowcy.
Jak zobaczą, że nikt się nie interesuje to zrobią jak wszędzie i jak zawsze.

----------


## Briksdal

> Ale Abakon to nie firma budowlana ale firma oferująca konkretna technologię czyli prefabrykaty z keramzytu


 Nie budowlana czyli jaka? Na targach zapewniali, że w tradycji tez budują.

----------


## ciężkiprzypadek

w tradycji keramzytu....
Wejdź na ich stronę i sobie poczytaj.
Oczywiście mogą dodać jakieś ścianki działowe  lub garaż z innego materiału, ale podstawą jest keramzyt.

----------


## Briksdal

> Ale Abakon to nie firma budowlana ale firma oferująca konkretna technologię czyli prefabrykaty z keramzytu


Jedna firma robi z keramzytu inna z drewna. Obie to firmy budowlane. Abakon poza technologią prefabrykacji z keramzytu wykonuje również dachy czy instalacje.

----------


## Arturo72

> Jedna firma robi z keramzytu inna z drewna. Obie to firmy budowlane. Abakon poza technologią prefabrykacji z keramzytu wykonuje również dachy czy instalacje.


Abakon buduje cały dom od płyty z betonu po dach ale sciany robią z prefabrykowanego keramzytu. 
Być może źle zrozumiałeś bo mają własne projekty domów ale każdy projekt nawet indywidualny wezmą....czyli przerobia na prefabrykowany keramzyt...

----------


## MiśYogi

Keramzyt miał swój czas, pojawiły się inne materiały i keramzyt przestał być już tak rewelacyjny. Z mojego skromnego doświadczenia, czterech lat na prefabrykacji poza krajem w jednej firmie, keramzyt pojawiał się u nas maksymalnie w 30% ścian, raczej nie więcej, a możliwości były, wszystkie ściany mogły być robione w tej technologii. Widocznie, po przeliczeniu, wybrano inną tańszą technologię, która dawała co najmniej takie same parametry. Proponuję przeliczyć  również w tym przypadku.

----------


## Jaapus

> Keramzyt miał swój czas, pojawiły się inne materiały i keramzyt przestał być już tak rewelacyjny. Z mojego skromnego doświadczenia, czterech lat na prefabrykacji poza krajem w jednej firmie, keramzyt pojawiał się u nas maksymalnie w 30% ścian, raczej nie więcej, a możliwości były, wszystkie ściany mogły być robione w tej technologii. Widocznie, po przeliczeniu, wybrano inną tańszą technologię, która dawała co najmniej takie same parametry. Proponuję przeliczyć  również w tym przypadku.


Przede wszystkim witam,
a o jakiej technologii mówisz? Myślimy nad keramzytem, ale cena mnie też rozbraja. Mam wycenę z Abakonu, byliśmy na spotkaniu. Projekt domu muszę jednak zmienić biorąc pod uwagę ich koszty. NIe mam czasu na stawianie domu z pustaka ze względów finansowych (muszę jednocześnie z budową sprzedać obecny dom). Więc jeżeli nie Abakon, to kogo polecacie? Jeżeli nie keramzyt, to co? Też mi się wydaje, że kilkadziesiąt tysięcy za dużo wychodzi u nich.

----------


## Quendi

Ja właśnie wycofałem się z keramzytu na rzecz silki ..... ale wpadłem na jeden dziennik gdzie buduje http://www.domyheban.pl/pl/aktualnos...pasywnego.html
...i mnie zainteresował. Kończę projekt i wysyłam im do wyceny. juwicz fajnie to przedstawia 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/entry.php...arapety-gotowe

----------


## Lalali

Baardzo nie polecam tej firmy. Budowa domu to walka. Firmy współpracujące, które wykonują roboty popełniają masę błędów, wydawać by sie mogło ze kierownik powinien to wyłapać, ale nic bardziej mylnego, potrafi kłócić sie ze wszystko jest  dobrze wykonane, lekceważy to co sie do niego mowi. Cały czas trzeba kontrolować co sie dzieje bo non stop cos partacza. W zyciu drugi raz bym z nimi nie budowała. Nam doszło jeszcze 50 tys kosztów oprócz tych zawartych w umówię, a bo działka podmokła, pogoda brzydka, zła droga. Z czasem budowy tez nie jest różowo dom nadal w budowie a mija juz prawie 1,5 roku od podpisania umowy.

----------


## duke_ut

> Baardzo nie polecam tej firmy. Budowa domu to walka. Firmy współpracujące, które wykonują roboty popełniają masę błędów, wydawać by sie mogło ze kierownik powinien to wyłapać, ale nic bardziej mylnego, potrafi kłócić sie ze wszystko jest  dobrze wykonane, lekceważy to co sie do niego mowi. Cały czas trzeba kontrolować co sie dzieje bo non stop cos partacza. W zyciu drugi raz bym z nimi nie budowała. Nam doszło jeszcze 50 tys kosztów oprócz tych zawartych w umówię, a bo działka podmokła, pogoda brzydka, zła droga. Z czasem budowy tez nie jest różowo dom nadal w budowie a mija juz prawie 1,5 roku od podpisania umowy.



Niestety ale mam podobne wrażenia, teraz bym wziął budowlańca prawnika i przed podpisaniem umowy ją skonsultował, bo to co mówią, przed nie wiele ma wspólnego po... Niestety człowiek uczy się na błędach, a dla tych co się jeszcze zastanawiają czy z nimi budować: wszystko na piśmie jest potrzebne ... żadne słowne obietnice. Często jak piszecie do nich z kilkoma rzeczami odpisują na jedną, najmniej problematyczną ... Im się nie spieszy.
Ciężko ich zmusić do respektowania umowy (np terminy), ... 
Częste szkolenia pracowników, ale to chyba z socjotechniki, bo nie z wiedzy technicznej....

----------


## xpok

Też z żoną powoli rozglądamy się za jakąś firmą, która zajęłaby się budową od początku do końca. Poleciłby ktoś jakąś pewną firmę? ( technologia na razie bez znaczenia ).

----------


## Remek i Ja

> Przede wszystkim witam,
> a o jakiej technologii mówisz? Myślimy nad keramzytem, ale cena mnie też rozbraja. Mam wycenę z Abakonu, byliśmy na spotkaniu. Projekt domu muszę jednak zmienić biorąc pod uwagę ich koszty. NIe mam czasu na stawianie domu z pustaka ze względów finansowych (muszę jednocześnie z budową sprzedać obecny dom). Więc jeżeli nie Abakon, to kogo polecacie? Jeżeli nie keramzyt, to co? Też mi się wydaje, że kilkadziesiąt tysięcy za dużo wychodzi u nich.


Zobacz system3e - jakaś nowa sprawa - jak chcesz sam budować minimalizując koszty.

----------


## Remek i Ja

> Cześć, koniecznie musisz mieć inspektora nadzoru, jeżeli chcesz się wybudować bez poznawania szczegółów. W innym wypadku do dokonania prawidłowego wyboru będziesz musiała znać różnice czyli czytać i robić doktoraty w tych tematach. Druga sprawa dopilnowanie. Choćby firma zarabiała na twoim domie 200 tyś nie ma pewności że przyjadą najlepsi fachowcy.
> Jak zobaczą, że nikt się nie interesuje to zrobią jak wszędzie i jak zawsze.


Nie zgadzam się z takim generalizowaniem,
Znam firmy które nie należą do najtańszych stąd też klient nie koniecznie z forum ale to działa i detale są wygłaskane - patrz remonty zabytków itp.
Czy to budowlaniec czy prawnik, są ludzie którzy od siebie dużo wymagają i tym samym od innych. Wówczas budowa prowadzona przez takiego człowieka ma większe prawdopodobieństwo powodzenia i wykluczenia kardynalnych błędów.
Kasa to kolejna płaszczyzna - przecież wszyscy pracujemy po części dla fun-u a po części dla kasy tak więc im lepszy tym droższy.
Żeby odróżnić lepszego wykonawcę od potencjalnego gamonia który sobie wymyślił że firmą będzie zarządzał to też kilka albo nawet kilkanaście inwestycji trzeba zrealizować.
Drogo jest pojęciem względnym - wielu budowlańców sprzedaje nam razem z domem swoje know how.
Biję się z myślą że każdy Polak to budowlaniec bo każdy z rodaków malował choć by mieszkanie to i doświadczenie na budowie zdobył. 

Propozycja moja jest taka:
Poszukaj w gronie rodziny, znajomych kogoś kto zęby zjadł na realizacji inwestycji i uznaj go za guru daj mu parę groszy zanadzór i do przodu.
To tylko dom....  samochód łatwiej kupić choć nie jest się mechanikiem?

----------


## aglatech

Lepszy kermazyt czy drewno?

----------


## Arturo72

> Lepszy kermazyt czy drewno?


Silikat  :wink:

----------


## Doraja

Stanowczo odradzam budowę domu z abakonem. Przed podpisaniem umowy obiecywali nam złote góry, miało być szybko, łatwo i przyjemnie. Niestety, okazało się, że to raczej droga przez mękę. Brak odpowiedzi na maile, telefony. W końcu straciliśmy cierpliwość i rozwiązaliśmy umowę.
Nie polecam. Grają na czas, nie mają ludzi do pracy i sztucznie przeciągają wszystko. A w umowie nie ma żadnych dat, bo przecież nie wiadomo jak długo trzeba będzie czekać na zezwolenie (zamienne, bo już mieliśmy zezwolenie na inną technologię), więc teoretycznie nie ma  się do czego przyczepić. 
Uważajcie na Abakon.

----------


## Mendium

> ....


Nie ma to jak rejestracja tylko i wyłącznie w celu dodania "wiarygodnej" opinii.

----------


## Doraja

Dlaczego uważasz, że moja opinia nie jest wiarygodna? Sparzyliśmy się na firmie Abakon i dlatego przestrzegamy innych. Tyle na temat. Jeśli chcesz z nimi współpracować, to Twój wybór, ale przynajmniej wiesz na czym stoisz.

----------


## ololek

> Dlaczego uważasz, że moja opinia nie jest wiarygodna? Sparzyliśmy się na firmie Abakon i dlatego przestrzegamy innych. Tyle na temat. Jeśli chcesz z nimi współpracować, to Twój wybór, ale przynajmniej wiesz na czym stoisz.


Kiedy zdecydowaliście postawić na prefabrykaty kermazytowe, kiedy zaczęliście rozmowy z abakonem? kiedy podpisaliście umowę  i kiedy ją rozwiązaliście?
Też się zastanawiam nad tą firmą w celu przyszłej budowy
pozdrawiam

----------


## Doraja

> Kiedy zdecydowaliście postawić na prefabrykaty kermazytowe, kiedy zaczęliście rozmowy z abakonem? kiedy podpisaliście umowę  i kiedy ją rozwiązaliście?
> Też się zastanawiam nad tą firmą w celu przyszłej budowy
> pozdrawiam


Umowę podpisaliśmy w kwietniu. Obiecali, że budowa zacznie się najpóźniej pod koniec sierpnia. W umowie nie ma jednak żadnych dat rozpoczęcia budowy. Jedyny zapis jakiego można się trzymać to 3 tygodnie od uzyskania prawomocnego zezwolenia na budowę.  Mieliśmy własny projekt, który mieli zaadoptować pod prefabrykaty, to miała być formalność. Mieliśmy również zezwolenie na budowę, ale po zmianie projektu musieliśmy się starać o zezwolenie zamienne, to również miała być formalność. Niestety, projekt był kilka razy poprawiany, bo ciągle były w nim jakieś pomyłki. W końcu trafił do urzędu. Po złożeniu projektu, otrzymaliśmy z urzędu wykaz błędów znajdujących się we wniosku złożonym przez Abakon (po jakichś 2 tygodniach, więc szybko). Po poprawkach kolejne poprawki. Nie mieliśmy już cierpliwości, więc sami odebraliśmy zezwolenie, które przesłaliśmy do abakonu. Do 2 tygodni mieliśmy się spotkać z koordynatorem naszej budowy. I znowu schody, bo zezwolenie nie było prawomocne. Załatwiliśmy to, ale też rzuciliśmy rozwiązanie umowy na stół. To był początek września. Wtedy miały przynajmniej stać ściany, jeśli nie całość.
Dodam, że kontakt po podpisaniu umowy praktycznie żaden. Jak już złapią klienta, to przestają się starać i grają na czas.
Na nasz projekt zostały naniesione poprawki długopisem, brak wizualizacji, a o wersję elektroniczną musieliśmy się wykłócić. Przypominam, że jest XXI wiek.
I jeszcze jedno, stwierdzili, że te wszystkie błędy w projekcie i dokumentach składnych do urzędu to norma. Przy pierwszym projekcie i zezwoleniu nie mieliśmy żadnych pism z urzędu, a projektant przyniósł nam prawomocne zezwolenie na budowę.

Stanowczo odradzam budowę z abakonem.

----------


## sonka75

> Mój 118m2 pow.uzytkowej technologią murowana,bardzo dobrze izolowany jak na tamte czasy wyniósł 320tys.zl brutto,wyposażony i umeblowany czyli do wprowadzenia się. 
> 300tys.zl netto za 100m2 to bardzo dużo i jeszcze do tego podatek i wyposażenie czyli +100tys.zl.
> I to by się zgadzało bo dostałem od nich ofertę na 340tys.zl za mój za deweloperski.


Witam, ptanie mam. Skoro nie z abakonem budowałeś, to z jaką firmą? Czy może sam? Bpo różnica rzeczywiście spora

----------


## maciejos36

> Mój 118m2 pow.uzytkowej technologią murowana,bardzo dobrze izolowany jak na tamte czasy wyniósł 320tys.zl brutto,wyposażony i umeblowany czyli do wprowadzenia się. 
> 300tys.zl netto za 100m2 to bardzo dużo i jeszcze do tego podatek i wyposażenie czyli +100tys.zl.
> I to by się zgadzało bo dostałem od nich ofertę na 340tys.zl za mój za deweloperski.


Potwierdzam. Wydaje mi się, że firma za duża i muszą być drodzy. Nie wiem jaki jest koszt kubika mieszanki keramzytu, ale nie wydaje mi się to jakoś szczególnie zaawansowaną technologią. Beton to coś 220-250zł/m3  w moich stronach. Dom to maksymalnie z 10--15m3. Co mnie uderzyło: nachalne proponowanie stropu drewnianego. Konkurencja od tego systemu nie miała problemu z tradycyjnym czy też jakimś filigranem. Garaż to w każdej wersji była dobudowana buda z płyt OSB. Konkurencja również nie miała problemu z jednolitą technologią. Ogólnie w okolicy deweloperzy sprzedawali domy w cenie np. 3500zł/m2 z działką, a oni dostawali ode mnie działkę i żądali i tak cenę za m2 razy powierzchnia jak deweloper. Szkoda, ale w murowanej technologi po 2-3 miesiącach miałem to samo co przy keramzycie. Przejście od SSO to już leci tak samo, żadnych przewag. Szkoda. Technologia ciekawa, ale za dużo marketingu w tym. I na koniec: konkurencja ostatecznie dała mi lepszą ofertę dając stan deweloperski razem z instalacjami. U nich w sumie po oknach koniec.

----------


## andrearzyg

:cool:

----------


## RafSie

Ja z perspektywy wybudowania domu z Abakonem 2 lata temu mogę tylko odradzić jakiekolwiek interesy z tą firmą.
To cud, że udało się doprowadzić tą budowę do końca, gdzie się tylko da próbują iść na łatwiznę, zawsze mają specjalistę inżyniera który wie lepiej, na szczęście miałem swojego inspektora, który uratował mnie przed kilkoma grubymi wpadkami. 
Kontakt z nimi jest dobry tylko jeśli chodzi o pieniądze które trzeba im przelać. Potem kontakt się urywa. Są niesłowni, nieterminowi. Biorą tyle umów ile się da, nie wyrabiają się swoimi ekipami, przysyłają ludzi z łapanki bez pojęcia o budowlance.
Po zakończeniu budowy nie wywiązują się z umowy. Przykład: mam problemy z dachem które zgłosiłem równo rok temu, do tej pory tego nie załatwili, nie odbierają telefonów, nie odpisują na maile, wypaczają fakty. 
Bez wyjątku czy to ich prezes czy kierownik do spraw reklamacji, wszyscy są siebie warci...

----------


## Arturo72

> Ja z perspektywy wybudowania domu z Abakonem 2 lata temu mogę tylko odradzić jakiekolwiek interesy z tą firmą.
> To cud, że udało się doprowadzić tą budowę do końca, gdzie się tylko da próbują iść na łatwiznę, zawsze mają specjalistę inżyniera który wie lepiej, na szczęście miałem swojego inspektora, który uratował mnie przed kilkoma grubymi wpadkami. 
> Kontakt z nimi jest dobry tylko jeśli chodzi o pieniądze które trzeba im przelać. Potem kontakt się urywa. Są niesłowni, nieterminowi. Biorą tyle umów ile się da, nie wyrabiają się swoimi ekipami, przysyłają ludzi z łapanki bez pojęcia o budowlance.
> Po zakończeniu budowy nie wywiązują się z umowy. Przykład: mam problemy z dachem które zgłosiłem równo rok temu, do tej pory tego nie załatwili, nie odbierają telefonów, nie odpisują na maile, wypaczają fakty. 
> Bez wyjątku czy to ich prezes czy kierownik do spraw reklamacji, wszyscy są siebie warci...


Za dużo słów żeby uwierzyć.
Mądry inwestor już przy wycenie się zorientuje a głupiego nie szkoda.

----------


## abakon_budowa_domow

> Co mnie uderzyło: nachalne proponowanie stropu drewnianego. Konkurencja od tego systemu nie miała problemu z tradycyjnym czy też jakimś filigranem. Garaż to w każdej wersji była dobudowana buda z płyt OSB. Konkurencja również nie miała problemu z jednolitą technologią.


Wykonujemy zarówno stropy drewniane, jak i inne - tradycyjne żelbetowe, filigran i z prefabrykatów strunobetonowych. Decyzja o wyborze technologii zależy zawsze do klienta, a my staramy się dobrać najlepsze rozwiązanie dostosowane do potrzeb inwestora, a przede wszystkim do możliwości finansowych.

Podobnie sprawa wygląda z Garażem, który możemy wykonać z prefabrykatów keramzytowych.  Wersja garażu wykonanego z OSB jest najtańszą opcją. Jednocześnie nie powoduje powstawania mostków cieplnych i dodatkowego izolowani bryły garażu, a to dla nas istotna kwesta, gdyż stawiamy na ekologiczne, niskoenergetyczne domy.

----------


## kulf45

Nie polecam budowanie z tą firmą. Jest dużo lepszych firm, które budują w tej same technologi co Abakon. 
Wystarczy wejść na recenzje na ich stronie na facebooku. Te wszystkie negatywne opinie nie biorą się znikąd, za dużo w nich szczegółów jak na "działania konkurencji".

----------


## Krak245

Ja mogę wtrącić tu kilka rzeczy, niestety na nas stosuje się praktyki typu "jeśli się nie zgodzicie wstrzymamy Wam budowę lub ją doprowadzimy do jej wypowiedzenia", okazuje się, że nie tylko my mamy z nimi takie problemy, a wiele tych praktyk było wielokrotnie stosowanych. Stworzyliśmy blog i opisujemy wszystko tu: https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...08#post7844308

----------


## Mnowakrgw

> Potwierdzam. Wydaje mi się, że firma za duża i muszą być drodzy. Nie wiem jaki jest koszt kubika mieszanki keramzytu, ale nie wydaje mi się to jakoś szczególnie zaawansowaną technologią. Beton to coś 220-250zł/m3  w moich stronach. Dom to maksymalnie z 10--15m3. Co mnie uderzyło: nachalne proponowanie stropu drewnianego. Konkurencja od tego systemu nie miała problemu z tradycyjnym czy też jakimś filigranem. Garaż to w każdej wersji była dobudowana buda z płyt OSB. Konkurencja również nie miała problemu z jednolitą technologią. Ogólnie w okolicy deweloperzy sprzedawali domy w cenie np. 3500zł/m2 z działką, a oni dostawali ode mnie działkę i żądali i tak cenę za m2 razy powierzchnia jak deweloper. Szkoda, ale w murowanej technologi po 2-3 miesiącach miałem to samo co przy keramzycie. Przejście od SSO to już leci tak samo, żadnych przewag. Szkoda. Technologia ciekawa, ale za dużo marketingu w tym. I na koniec: konkurencja ostatecznie dała mi lepszą ofertę dając stan deweloperski razem z instalacjami. U nich w sumie po oknach koniec.


A można wiedzieć z jaką firmą Pan ostatecznie budował?

----------


## Andrzej_Ś

Witam,
budowałem z tą firmą dom 140m2 na Śląsku niecałe dwa lata temu. Już przy projektowaniu i podpisywaniu umowy bardzo naciskają na terminy, żeby umowę podpisać taka im najbardziej odpowiada. Ja oczywiście się nie dałem. Potem budowa, generalnie bez większych kłopotów oprócz tego, że kierownik budowy np. sam podejmował decyzje odnośnie wyboru materiału, oczywiście materiał wracał z powrotem do nich.
Największy koszmar po oddaniu domu. Okazuje się, że co chwile coś nie tak jak miało być. Zamówiłem u nich duże drzwi tarasowe bezprogowe. Na etapie umowy powiedziano mi, że szczegółów się nie umieszcza w umowie, bo ustala się to w trakcie budowy (progu nie da się ująć, bo to też kwestia podłogi). Więc podkreślałem na każdym etapie oczywiście pisemnie, że mają to być drzwi bezprogowe. Dom został oddany, zrobiona wylewka. Inna ekipa przychodzi kłaść panele etc. i okazuje się, że w drzwiach jest próg, bo tak zostały zainstalowane drzwi i nie da się tego nijak zniwelować. Firma najpierw oszukuje, że oni za to nie odpowiadają, bo to kwestia jak się kładzie panele. Po kilku pismach jednak stwierdzają, że tak nie jest. Pisma, telefony, nie odpowiadają. Totalne ignorowanie klienta. Po roku przesyłają pismo, które można podsumować "wal się nie naprawimy Ci tego" powołując się na przepisy KC  :big grin: . Pod drzwiami do garażu 4 cm dziura. Do tej pory żadnego zainteresowania, też dziesiątki emaili i telefonów.
Jestem właśnie w trakcie kierowania sprawy do sądu. Generalnie nie polecam tej firmy, na początku wszystko wydaje się ok, ale po zrobieniu mają klienta w dupie. W trakcie budowy oszukują, a po oddaniu domu zapomnijcie o reklamacji. Jedyne co Wam zostaje to spór sądowy. Ja akurat mam czas i środki, żeby się w to bawić, ale dla wielu osób jest to spory problem. 
Nie dajcie się nabrać na miłe Panie z pierwszego etapu. Unikajcie tej firmy jak ognia.

----------


## GrzegorzKaca

> Nie polecam budowanie z tą firmą. Jest dużo lepszych firm, które budują w tej same technologi co Abakon. 
> Wystarczy wejść na recenzje na ich stronie na facebooku. Te wszystkie negatywne opinie nie biorą się znikąd, za dużo w nich szczegółów jak na "działania konkurencji".


To prawda jeśli jest jakaś reklamacja to graniczy z cudem umówienie się na wizytę.

----------


## Wera26

> Witam wszystko. Jest to mój pierwszy wątek na forum.  Chcemy wraz z mężem sprzedać mieszkanie w bloku i zamieszkać w domku. Zupełnie nie znamy się budowie więc musimy powierzyć to firmie. I tu proszę o radę.  Chcemy domek parterowy z użytkowym poddaszem około 100m. Planujemy wizyty w kilku firmach, które zajmują się budową domów prefabrykowanych z keramzytu i proszę o radę co tak naprawdę powinnam wiedzieć lub o co się zapytać przed wizytą?  Może znajdzie się ktoś kto już współpracował np z firmą Abakon? Każda informacja lub rada bedzie dla mnie bardzo cenna.


Dzień dobry,
zastanawiamy się z mężem nad budową domu z prefabrykatów stąd moje zainteresowanie Pani wpisem. Czy zdecydowaliście się Państwo na prefabrykaty? Czy mogę prosić o info.

Pozdrawiam,
Weronika Śpiewak-Klepacka

----------


## Dom przy Przyjemnej

.

----------


## Pytajnick

> Czesc,
> 
> W takim razie z kim budowac z keramzytu jesli nie Abakon? Kazda firma ma negatywne  komentarze i idealnej nie ma za rozsadne pieniadze. Ktos cos poleci? A moze jesli nie keramzyt to co innego rownie szybkiego w budowie? ( szkielet i bale odpadaja)


Ale dokładniej - co to znaczy "szybko w budowie" ? Ile ona ma trwać  i do jakiego stanu? Budowałem w Niemczech domy szeregowe. Jak zalewaliśmy strop, to po zalaniu dwóch segmentów jedni lali na trzeci a ja podawałem dźwigiem na pierwszy palety z silką a na drugi dzień murowano - to taki przykład co można, kiedy musi być szybko.
Wszystko zależy od projektu , portfela i odpowiedniej ekipy.

----------


## ololek

> Czesc,
> 
> W takim razie z kim budowac z keramzytu jesli nie Abakon? Kazda firma ma negatywne  komentarze i idealnej nie ma za rozsadne pieniadze. Ktos cos poleci? A moze jesli nie keramzyt to co innego rownie szybkiego w budowie? ( szkielet i bale odpadaja)


Z każdą firmą można budować.
Ale trzeba być świadomym, że w przypadku niedopowiedzeń, braku wcześniejszych ustaleń, sytuacji losowych czy wynikających z procesu budowy mogą dojść koszty.
Im bardziej się  pochyli człowiek w fazie przygotowywania oferty to wszelkie koszty czy możliwe problemy da się przewidzieć.
Przykładowo warto posiadając działkę zrobić badania geologiczne aby znać teren. Na tej podstawie można już przewidzieć koszty stanu zero wynikające z przygotowania terenu, podbudowy itp.
Często jednak z braku czasu czy niewiedzy inwestor podpisuje umowę a potem są problemy. Ciężka jest dola inwestora  :smile:

----------


## Anika1204

Coś w tym jest, że opiniami swoimi chętnie dzielą się niezadowoleni klienci, a reszta się nie udziela... Więc może by złamać te zasadę podtrzymam ten wątek. Mieszkam pół roku w niewielkim domu zbudowanym z Abakonem i akurat moje doświadczenia są pozytywne. A wątpliwości mieliśmy wielkie, jednak zdecydowaliśmy się ze względu iż firma spora, dbająca o opinie więc może lepszy wybór niż pan Zdzisiek z Jeleśni  :smile:  Po pierwsze termin- zaczęli w trzy tygodnie od uprawomocnienia pozwolenia, dom oddali w 6 miesięcy stan deweloperski. Fakt, koronaszaleństwo wyszło na plus bo ściągnęli ekipy z  Czech i elewacja szła równocześnie ze  środkiem, ale to by zrobiło 2 tygodnie różnicy. Kosztów ukrytych o których by wcześniej nie mówiono- nie było. Mieliśmy wpływ na wybór materiałów, np lepsze dachówki, drzwi itp więc nie trzeba lecieć po standardzie który jest szczerze mówiąc średni.
Koszty na pewno są wyższe niż przy systemie gospodarczym, nie ma się co oszukiwac, ale... Trzeba mieć mocno pochytane żeby w takim czasie się wybudować gospodarczo bez znajomości tematu i w temacie, trzeba się nieźle orientować żeby dobrać dobre ekipy i skoordynować to we czasie żeby zachować płynność. Dla ludzi spoza branży umowa kompleksowa to nie jest złe rozwiązanie, zwłaszcza jak ktoś mieszka na wynajmowanym i buli czynsze co miesiąc to się może opłacać. 
Rzecz kolejna- reklamacje, te osławione reklamacje Abakonu których nie da się wyegzekwowac. Tu też mam odmienne doświadczenia, były już trzy, dwie drobne i jedna grubsza ale wszystko załatwione terminowo, rzetelnie i do końca. Naprawdę doceniam Fakt że nie budowaliśmy z firmą kogucik i szukaj wiatru w polu, tylko na pełnej odpowiedzialności wykonawcy.
Oczywiście, jak nie będziecie pilnować budowy to nie będziecie traktowani poważnie. Trzeba tam być i się z każdą ekipą próbować dogadać, bo można sobie bardzo pomóc- dodatkowe docieplenie poddasza, płyty gk tam gdzie ich nie ma w projekcie to dzięki doradztwu na miejscu i dobrym układom z ekipami, takich rzeczy się w biurze nie dowiecie.
Plusem jest też fakt, że po podpisaniu umowy nas nie interesuje rynek. Teraz podwyżki cen potrafią być zaskakujące jak  choćby z ostatnich dni styropian, 50% w górę w dwa tygodnie... Stal też w górę bez limitu, i pozostałe materiały stale sobie drożeją. 
Podpisaliśmy umowę pod koniec roku, a zaczęliśmy prawie za rok, w tym czasie wszystko poszło do góry średnio 20%, cena się nam nie zmieniła bo biorą na siebie ryzyko. Teraz nie jest lepiej, i budowa systemem gospodarczym te podwyżki odczuje, więc myślę że ta wyższa cena w niektórych okolicznościach może się okazać ceną tą samą...
Reasumując, nie doradzam ale i nie odradzam, jak wszędzie trzeba się zaangażować i pilnować, natomiast akurat u mnie rzeczywistość obaliła większość mitów klepanych na forach że drożyzna, że oszuści, że nie naprawio, że nie warto... Jeśli z głową, to może warto. Jakieś konkrety czy zdjęcia z budowy- zapraszam na priv  :smile:

----------


## Krak245

> Coś w tym jest, że opiniami swoimi chętnie dzielą się niezadowoleni klienci, a reszta się nie udziela... Więc może by złamać te zasadę podtrzymam ten wątek. Mieszkam pół roku w niewielkim domu zbudowanym z Abakonem i akurat moje doświadczenia są pozytywne. A wątpliwości mieliśmy wielkie, jednak zdecydowaliśmy się ze względu iż firma spora, dbająca o opinie więc może lepszy wybór niż pan Zdzisiek z Jeleśni  Po pierwsze termin- zaczęli w trzy tygodnie od uprawomocnienia pozwolenia, dom oddali w 6 miesięcy stan deweloperski. Fakt, koronaszaleństwo wyszło na plus bo ściągnęli ekipy z  Czech i elewacja szła równocześnie ze  środkiem, ale to by zrobiło 2 tygodnie różnicy. Kosztów ukrytych o których by wcześniej nie mówiono- nie było. Mieliśmy wpływ na wybór materiałów, np lepsze dachówki, drzwi itp więc nie trzeba lecieć po standardzie który jest szczerze mówiąc średni.
> Koszty na pewno są wyższe niż przy systemie gospodarczym, nie ma się co oszukiwac, ale... Trzeba mieć mocno pochytane żeby w takim czasie się wybudować gospodarczo bez znajomości tematu i w temacie, trzeba się nieźle orientować żeby dobrać dobre ekipy i skoordynować to we czasie żeby zachować płynność. Dla ludzi spoza branży umowa kompleksowa to nie jest złe rozwiązanie, zwłaszcza jak ktoś mieszka na wynajmowanym i buli czynsze co miesiąc to się może opłacać. 
> Rzecz kolejna- reklamacje, te osławione reklamacje Abakonu których nie da się wyegzekwowac. Tu też mam odmienne doświadczenia, były już trzy, dwie drobne i jedna grubsza ale wszystko załatwione terminowo, rzetelnie i do końca. Naprawdę doceniam Fakt że nie budowaliśmy z firmą kogucik i szukaj wiatru w polu, tylko na pełnej odpowiedzialności wykonawcy.
> Oczywiście, jak nie będziecie pilnować budowy to nie będziecie traktowani poważnie. Trzeba tam być i się z każdą ekipą próbować dogadać, bo można sobie bardzo pomóc- dodatkowe docieplenie poddasza, płyty gk tam gdzie ich nie ma w projekcie to dzięki doradztwu na miejscu i dobrym układom z ekipami, takich rzeczy się w biurze nie dowiecie.
> Plusem jest też fakt, że po podpisaniu umowy nas nie interesuje rynek. Teraz podwyżki cen potrafią być zaskakujące jak  choćby z ostatnich dni styropian, 50% w górę w dwa tygodnie... Stal też w górę bez limitu, i pozostałe materiały stale sobie drożeją. 
> Podpisaliśmy umowę pod koniec roku, a zaczęliśmy prawie za rok, w tym czasie wszystko poszło do góry średnio 20%, cena się nam nie zmieniła bo biorą na siebie ryzyko. Teraz nie jest lepiej, i budowa systemem gospodarczym te podwyżki odczuje, więc myślę że ta wyższa cena w niektórych okolicznościach może się okazać ceną tą samą...
> Reasumując, nie doradzam ale i nie odradzam, jak wszędzie trzeba się zaangażować i pilnować, natomiast akurat u mnie rzeczywistość obaliła większość mitów klepanych na forach że drożyzna, że oszuści, że nie naprawio, że nie warto... Jeśli z głową, to może warto. Jakieś konkrety czy zdjęcia z budowy- zapraszam na priv


Uwielbiam te komentarze wychwalające abakon pod niebiosa przez osoby, wysyłające 1 post. Ach ten brak kosztów dodatkowych, reklamacje na czas itp. Coś pięknego, u nas to wyglądało dużo inaczej:
1. Wygrana sprawa o koszty przeładunku - odwołanie również, okazało się, że przeładunek był zrobiony w miejscu z gorszym dojazdem niż dojazd na działkę.
2. Zaproponowano nam okna ze wskaźnikiem Uw = 1,28, gdy prawnie nie mógł być on większy niż 1,1, abstrahuję od faktu, że okno zgodnie z mailami miało się inaczej otwierać niż chciano nam zamontować (badziew, gdzie z 3 części otworzy się tylko środkowa).
3. Nie akceptowaliśmy okien to wypowiedziano nam umowę nie dokańczając etapu 3 i poprawek z etapu 1 i 2.
4. Brak zbrojenia w fundamencie według wpisu kierownika budowy i naszego inspektora, a abakon twierdzi, że wszystko jest ok i nie chce nawet sprostowania wysłać, dobrze, że projektant poczuł się do odpowiedzialności i je dosłał na moją prośbę.
5. Belki stropu garażu inny przekrój niż w projekcie i trzeba się kłócić z nimi, aby coś sprostowali.
6. Poprawki i dokończenie 3 etapu wyniosły 42 tys zł, a abakon stwierdził, że skoro nie wykonują do końca 3 etapu to nie muszą oddawać pieniędzy i robić poprawek, które w nim miały być zrobione. Więc kolejna sprawa sądowa idzie.
7. Od ostatniego etapu odtrącono zaliczkę wiec utrata zaliczki, która również musi być sądownie odzyskiwana.
8. Te wspaniałe proste i gładkie ściany, to jakoś do nas nie dotarły chyba bo norma z naklejek na nich nie była nigdy respektowana przez abakon, do tego nikt nie chciał zmierzyć i wpisać do protokołu odchylenia kątów, gdzie np. na ramieniu 60 cm mamy odchylenie powyżej 1 cm.

dodatkowe koszty to podsypka, która miała wynieść do 12 tys. zł, 2 dni przed podano nam cenę 18, a wystawiono fakturę na ponad 24. Budowa miała trwać 5 miesięcy, a od grudnia do lipca to nawet 3 etapów nie skończono. No i to połączenie kaloryferów z podłogówką, gdzie zebraliśmy kilka osób z niedogrzanymi pokojami i ciągłymi odrzucanymi reklamacjami u nich, choć nam abakon zaproponował dopłatę za grupę mieszającą, jak to ładnie określił nasz opiekun "aby ogrzewanie działało prawidłowo trzeba dopłacić tylko 2 tys. zł".

To budowa i zawsze się coś znajdzie, ale zależy jakie jest podejście firmy, znajomi budowali z nowym domem i jak kierownik budowy coś wykrył niepokojącego to nawet prezes przyjechał przeprosił i zobowiązał się do usunięcia usterki, a my prezesa mimo wielu zaproszeń do mediacji nawet przed Rzecznikiem Konsumenta widzieliśmy dopiero w sądzie.

----------


## superdom

WItam, nasza budowa zakonczyła sie poczatkiem tego roku i u nas wszystko ok. Pani handlowiec wszystko dobrze doradziła, mielismy stały kontakt z nią. Kierownik budowy pojawiał sie praktycznie cały czas. Dla nas jak najbardziej ok.

----------


## Krak245

> WItam, nasza budowa zakonczyła sie poczatkiem tego roku i u nas wszystko ok. Pani handlowiec wszystko dobrze doradziła, mielismy stały kontakt z nią. Kierownik budowy pojawiał sie praktycznie cały czas. Dla nas jak najbardziej ok.


Czyli kładli w tych mrozach jakie były ocieplenia i tynki?  :jaw drop:

----------


## Adam Traskawka

> Witam wszystko. Jest to mój pierwszy wątek na forum.  Chcemy wraz z mężem sprzedać mieszkanie w bloku i zamieszkać w domku. Zupełnie nie znamy się budowie więc musimy powierzyć to firmie. I tu proszę o radę.  Chcemy domek parterowy z użytkowym poddaszem około 100m. Planujemy wizyty w kilku firmach, które zajmują się budową domów prefabrykowanych z keramzytu i proszę o radę co tak naprawdę powinnam wiedzieć lub o co się zapytać przed wizytą?  Może znajdzie się ktoś kto już współpracował np z firmą Abakon? Każda informacja lub rada bedzie dla mnie bardzo cenna.


Odpowiem na świeżo - omijać ta firmę szerokim łukiem .

1. Chciałem aby to oni mi budowali dom ( moja naiwność i braki czasu) ale po 4 miesiącach niby ustaleń i braku z ich strony respektowania ich dałem sobie spokój.
2. Dom początkowo miał mieć strop piętra lany - betonowy , ale dałem się namówić na zamianę na strop drewniany co miało znacznie obniżyć koszty budowy. Jednakże po jakimś czasie okazało się ze ściany kolankowe na stropie drewnianym będą o prawie 60 cm niższe niż na projekcie. Zaproponowano wiec nam "rozwiązanie " w postaci obrócenia ścian pietra jednak podnosiło by to cenę za usługę.
3. Dodatkowo przez ten okres nie docierało do nich ze nie chcemy dachówki która nam uporczywie proponowali lecz inna z lokalnej hurtowni
Poskutkowało to znalezieniem innej firmy która będzie budowała nasz dom a wszelakie nasze wymogi nie stanowią dla niej żadnego problemu a cena zaproponowana przez nowa firmę za stan surowy zamknięty ( ze stropem betonowym a nie drewnianym) w porównaniu do firmy Abakon jest o około 150 000 niższa.

----------


## Adiš

No trzeba przyznac ze wyceny maja konkretne . Nam wycenili 56m2 uzytkowej , na pol miliona w stanie deweloperskim , gdzie i tak jeszcze sporo kosztow po mojej stronie jak piasek do wykopu , wynajem dzwiga itp .

----------


## adam z Rzeszowa

test

----------


## adam z Rzeszowa

test

----------


## Adam Traskawka

> test


Udany coś nowego wnosisz w tym wątku czy nie wiesz gdzie się zapytać o kwestie związane z budowa?

----------


## superdom

Wydaje mi się ze skoro Pan nie budował to stwierdzenie  " Omijac  ta firme szerokim lukiem" jest mocno przesadzone. Z tego co Pan pisze to nie potrafil Pan sie porozumiec z hadlowcem a nie, że coś zrobili źle.  Ja jestem bardzo zadowolona. Na spotkaniu jasno mowilam co chce a czego nie chce i nikt mi nic nie wpychał  :smile:

----------


## superdom

Wydaje mi się, ze wszystko zalezy co Pan sobie wział do tej budowy. Ja zaplacilam za moją 450 tysięcy i porównując do innych firm ( a mielismy kilka innych spotkan) nie byli drożsi. Wydaje mi sie ze cena jest adekwatna do tego co proponuja  :smile:

----------


## J&D

Ja w 2017 dostałem wycenę mojego piętrusa 146m2 w SSZ za 480 tyś. zł, więc im podziękowałem. 
Po 8 miesiącach wprowadziłem się do wykończonego domu za 360 tyś. zł wykonanego tradycyjnie z kilkoma ekipami.

----------


## Adam Traskawka

Niestety myli się Pani(Pan)
6 spotkań z handlowcem cena co spotkanie coraz wyższa i przez prawie 4 miesiące nie moglem się doprosić wyceny szczegółowej dla banku do kredytu.
nie uwzględnili mojego żądania zmiany typu dachówki na innej firmy bowiem Brassa mi nie odpowiadała.

Po JEDNYM spotkaniu z przedstawicielem firmy Keramzytbud uzyskałem wszelkie informacje związane z wycena, dachówka bez problemu zmieniona a budowa domu właśnie trwa.

Wycena Abakonu wynosiła jak pamiętam około 480tys. zł  Keramzytbud wykonuje mi moja budowę za cenę 360 tys. zł. 
Różnica w podejściu do inwestora znaczna bowiem to my mamy mieszkać w wybudowanym przez nich budynku i my decydujemy jaki chcemy materiał na dach i gdzie maja być umiejscowione w płycie gniazdka . Szczegóły może dla niektórych ale istotne dla osób które będą mieszkać w budowanych budynkach

----------


## Olgierd_K

Czy ja ma rozumieć że Abakon nie chciał zastosować gorszych materiałów?

----------


## Olgierd_K

Prosty rachunek wskazuje że różnica 120 tys. to dachówka... :big grin:  Ciekawe....

----------


## Adam Traskawka

> Czy ja ma rozumieć że Abakon nie chciał zastosować gorszych materiałów?


Nie gorszych bowiem dachówka Creatona jest tej samej klasy co Brass. Różnią się jedynie wyglądem zewnętrznym i kolorystyka która nam bardziej odpowiadała.

----------


## Adam Traskawka

> Prosty rachunek wskazuje że różnica 120 tys. to dachówka... Ciekawe....


Moze nie tyle dachówka bowiem według nich Creaton jest droższy niż Brass Teriva która nam uporczywie proponowali. A sama różnica skąd się brała tego najstarsi górale nie wiedza bowiem wyceny szczegółowej poszczególnych elementów ( ściany , płyta fundamentowa itp ) do tej chwili nie dostałem.

----------


## Olgierd_K

> Moze nie tyle dachówka bowiem według nich Creaton jest droższy niż Brass Teriva która nam uporczywie proponowali. A sama różnica skąd się brała tego najstarsi górale nie wiedza bowiem wyceny szczegółowej poszczególnych elementów ( ściany , płyta fundamentowa itp ) do tej chwili nie dostałem.


Chce Pan powiedzieć, że firma, która stara się o Pana względy nie dostarcza Panu dokumentów, które musi Pan złożyć w banku aby uzyskać kredyt?
No troche trudno w to uwierzyć...

----------


## Sylwia30z

Polecam sprawdzić system3e

----------


## Adam Traskawka

> Chce Pan powiedzieć, że firma, która stara się o Pana względy nie dostarcza Panu dokumentów, które musi Pan złożyć w banku aby uzyskać kredyt?
> No troche trudno w to uwierzyć...


Owszem niestety tak.
4 miesiące rozmów ustalania kwestii budowy i kilka maili wysłanych do nich  z prośba o wycenę szczegółowa dla banku pozostało bez odpowiedzi.Początkowo twierdzili ze nie mogą skoro nie mamy podpisanej umowy przedwstępnej ( rezerwacja niby cen na materiały) a po podpisaniu tejże umowy i wpłaceniu zaliczki temat kosztorysu dla banku nadal był pomijany.
Umowa została rozwiązana na szczęście całość zaliczki oddali bowiem nie wykonali ŻADNYCH prac związanych z rozpoczęciem budowy.

----------


## avatar014

Witam,

Rowniez bylem w zeszlym tygodniu na rozmowie w Abakonie ogolne wrazenie (poza dziwnymi kosztami ktore nie wchodza w podstawowa cene budowy) wydaje sie byc dobre ale widze ze opinie sa mocno skrajne. Jako ze zyjemy w czasach internetu tak naprawde patrzac na firmy w okolicy (Malopolska,Slask) nie ma takiej ktora by byla idealna stad tez moje pytanie. Czy jest ktos w stanie polecic firme budujaca na terenie wyzej wymienionym w technologi keramzytowej badz bloczkow silikatowych? (zalezy nam na szybkiej budowie a szkieletowka odpada ze wzgledu na absurdalne ceny drewna)

pozdrawiam

----------


## Adam Traskawka

Witaj

Skoro szukasz firmy budującej domy radze przejechać się po okolicy po budowach popatrzeć ocenić samemu na żywo jak wyglądają dane prace ekip i popytać znajomych.
Kazda firma ma swoje plusy i minusy kwestia tylko zostaje znalezienie tej gdzie minusów jest  najmniej. Powodzenia w budowie

----------


## Iuske

Ogólnie jestem z nimi na etapie negocjacji.

Dostaliśmy draft umowy i np jest zapis: 
"Wykonawca udzieli Zamawiającemu gwarancji na przedmiot umowy na okres trzech lat na
elementy konstrukcyjne i na okres jednego roku na elementy wykończeniowe, od daty odbioru
końcowego. Za elementy konstrukcyjne uważane będą elementy obiektu budowlanego
przeznaczone do przenoszenia obciążeń ( płyta fundamentowa, ściana fundamentowa, strop,
więźba dachowa, stropodach, płyta balkonowa, płyta spocznikowa, ściany nośne, podpory, belki,
słupy , podciągi, wsporniki, dźwigary, itp. ). Za elementy wykończeniowe uznawane będą
elementy, które nie przenoszą obciążeń i nie wpływają na układ konstrukcyjny budynku ( ścianki
działowe, podłogi i posadzki, izolacje, tynki i warstwy elewacyjne oraz ocieplenie, stolarka
okienna i drzwiowa, pokrycie dachu, obróbki blacharskie i orynnowanie, elementy
wykończeniowe jak: gzymsy, attyki itp. oraz instalacje )."

Lecz z tego co mi wiadomo to minimum gwarancji mamy w Polsce 2 lata a na budowlanke według art. 568 § 1 k.c., art. 647 i art. 656 § 1 k.c. Dodatkowo Renkojmia jest 5 lat

Co do kosztów to w umowie jest pełno nie uwzględnionych kosztów których nikt mi nie może powiedzie co i ile. I tu jest sytuacja która mnie dręczy, bo jak nagle mi dowalą 100k z a coś tam bo tak ...

Narazie czekam na informacje energetyczne bo umowa i projekty takich informacji nie zawiera.

Wybraliśmy inny kolor okleiny do okien i samo to wyceniono na 7 tys.

Garaż 21m z płyt Drewniany + obity płytą OSB 12 mm i sufit 24mm + styropian 5cm i tynk natryskowy 1.5mm brama (sprawdziłem producenta i model to ręczna podnoszona taka blaszana ok 800 pln)  - wyceniono całość na 52 tys.

Gdy dostanę opisy energetyczne to mogę napisać co oferują.

----------


## Iuske

Update:

Umowa z Abakonem Umową. 
Jeśli o ich gwarancje chodzi, zapierają się na rok na wykończenie (mimo iż wydaje mi się że min 2 powinno) i 3 na konstrukcję ... - do skonsultowania z prawnikiem muszę dać. 

Cena - okazuje się że cena jest re-kalkulowana po uzyskaniu pozwolenia na budowę. Tj musimy im zapłacić 10% całości wyliczonej na start, w między czasie staramy się o pozwolenie i może to trwać kilka miesięcy. I teraz od nowa wg. nowych cen jest liczona reszta. 
Tutaj zaznaczę iż Pani na starcie gwarantowała, że po zaakceptowaniu wyceny jest cena z wyceny, ni było mowy że będzie zmieniana później do nowych cen. 

Kruszywo pod dom - Cena 60pln/t Na forum przewinęło mi się że idzie nawet 600t więc to mamy już 36k nie ujętego w wyliczeniu w umowie..

Obok domu/plac budowy trzeba utwardzić na własną rękę lub oni to zrobią - nie ujęte koszta. 

Charakterystyka energetyczna nie znana - dopiero po podpisaniu umowy i zapłaceniu będziemy mogli ją poznać bo wtedy będzie robiony projekt - zaznaczę że robimy klasycznie, nie zmieniamy grubości okien czy fundamentów itp ... chyba powinni tutaj znać tego typu detale. 

Jeśli trzeba badania gruno coś więcej niż podstawę itp to za wszystko się płaci dodatkowo - nie ujęte koszta kolejne.

Sam fundament pod garaż 13-15k (21m2 ... chyba z platyny to będzie  :big tongue: )

Ogólnie wychodzi na to że kosztów dodatkowych może być luźno ok 50k.
Plus ile jeszcze będzie po uzyskaniu pozwolenia po ich re-kalkulacji(?).
Zapytałem o podanie wartości energetycznych dla poszczególnych elementów skoro budynku mi nie powiedzą puki im nie zapłacę 10% zaliczki. Troszkę brzmi głupio ...

Chciałbym dodać, że kwoty przez nich podawane to są kwoty NETTO, nie są to kwoty brutto, dopiero poźniej dostaje się kwotę brutto. tak więc gdy jest mowa np o czymś 60pln/tona to jest to 60pln netto  :smile:

----------


## Szachmat

Podsumowanie współpracy z Abakonem:
Minusy:
▪ Umowa zabezpiecza jedynie interesy wykonawcy - brak kar umownych i innych środków mogących realnie przymusić wykonawcę do wykonania niezrealizowanych prac,
▪ Zaangażowanie kierownika budowy – zajmuje się jedynie podpisywaniem protokołów odbioru. Nie przejawia inicjatywy, chęci do skontrolowania prac. w ostateczności wchodzi na drabinę i coś tam sprawdzi. Często nieprzygotowany – mieliśmy też problemy z jego zgłoszeniem
w PINB (kwestie formalne, niedostarczenie dokumentów itp.). Na końcu kasuje za oświadczenie potrzebne do PINB – w umowie nie zostało to określone.
▪ Brak należytego nadzoru nad wykonywanymi pracami – zarówno ze strony inżyniera Abakonu
i kierownika budowy. W naszym przypadku ekipa niezgodnie z projektem wstawiła jedną ze ścian. Gdyby nie nasza interwencja to zapewne nikt by tego nie dostrzegł. Oczywiście wejście do pomieszczenia zostało poprawione, ale wykończenie z karton gipsu nam nie odpowiada.
▪ Utrudniony kontakt po uregulowaniu wszystkich transz budowy – wcześniej komunikacja przebiegała bez problemu. Gdy uregulowaliśmy całość należności za inwestycję, wszelkie próby ustalenia dalszych prac / poprawek pozostawały bez odpowiedzi i wymagały ciągłego monitowania. Realizacja niewykonanych przy poszczególnych etapach prac przeciągała się bez uzasadnienia.
▪ Mocno niedoszacowany koszt kruszywa pod fundament – z ok. 12 tys. zł zrobiło się lekko 10 tys. więcej.
▪ Nie należy wierzyć w zapewnienia przekazywane przez przedstawicieli firmy te mają wyłącznie na celu pozyskanie klienta – jedyne wiążące ustalenia zawarte są w umowie.
▪ Część prac tj. umiejscowienie sterownika pompy ciepła oraz rekuperatora wykonana bez wcześniejszych konsultacji.
▪ Organizowanie odbiorów poszczególnych etapów w przypadku, gdy nie były naprawione usterki z poprzednich. Powodowało to np. sytuacje, w których ekipa wykonująca pracę, powodowała uszkodzenia wcześniej odebranych prac – uszkodzenie cokołu przy drzwiach wejściowych.
▪ Rekalkulacja umowy – ostatnia lecz w naszym odczuciu najważniejsza kwestia. Pomijam mrzonki przekazywane przez przedstawiciela firmy i informacje / reklamy Abakonu. Niezmienność ceny to fikcja.
Co więcej sposób przeprowadzenia rekalkulacji przypomina działanie na pograniczu prawa. Firma oprócz ogólników,
w żaden sposób nie wskazuje z czego wynika podwyżka. Wszystko odbywa się poprzez wysłanie maila z kwotą (która została wyliczona w sposób znany jedynie pracownikom Abakonu). Do tego konieczność podjęcia decyzji pod presją czasu. Inwestor w żaden sposób nie może być pewny, że kilkadziesiąt tysięcy „dodatkowych kosztów” wygenerowane zostało z jego budowy. W moim odczuciu wszystko wygląda na wielkie oszustwo. Na prośbę o wyjaśnienia, firma miesza się w zeznaniach i za każdym razem udziela innej odpowiedzi, manipulując faktami. Oczywiście zapisy umowy dopuszczają możliwość zerwania umowy i rozliczenia poniesionych kosztów inwestycji. Klient ma wówczas możliwość wyboru innego wykonawcy, jednak czy w ten sposób uchroni się on od dodatkowych kosztów? Wydłużenie czasu realizacji inwestycji (żadna firma z dnia na dzień nie przejmie terenu budowy), stale rosnące koszty materiałów na pewno znacząco przełożyłyby się na koszt inwestycji. Wzrost cen materiałów jest obecnie czynnikiem powszechnym, jednak przekazywanie klientowi informacji o dodatkowych kosztach bez ich uzasadnienia (informacja, że podrożał styropian lub drewno jest informacją bardzo ogólną) nie może potwierdzać uczciwości wykonawcy. Brak transparentności w rozliczeniach to największy minus, który pojawił się w trakcie współpracy z firmą Abakon.
Plusy:
▪ Organizowanie terminów prac poszczególnych ekip przez wykonawcę – było to jedno z kryteriów jakiego oczekiwaliśmy od wybranego wykonawcy.
▪ Stosunkowo szybki czas realizacji inwestycji – IV etapy zostały przeprowadzone od 06/21 do 01/22 (nie wliczając poprawy usterek i niewykonanych prac z poszczególnych etapów).
▪ Wizualna strona inwestycji – dom prezentuje się naprawdę dobrze.
▪ Dobra współpraca na etapie projektowym.

----------

